# RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?



## April (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi all,
We are looking to change our insurance on our travel trailor.  Does anyone have a good recommendation for a company?
Thanks,
April


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Aug 4, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

If you look through the post you will find some discussion of this issue.  I have Farm Bureau on my motorhome.  I started out with Progressive and then it started getting more and more expensive.  When I called to ask why they said, "9/11 cost us a lot of money!"  I didn't understand or agree with that answer so I started shopping.  Farm Bureau insurance is rated very high amoung the people who do the repair work for their prompt attention.  I haven't had to use them as yet.

I know that State Farm and Allstate were just about the same as Progressive.  I believe that the higher the salary and bonuses for the  Insurance Executive CEO, President, Vice Presidents, etc. the higher your insurance rates will be.  I don't believe 9/11 had anything to do with it.

But shop around.  Just make sure you get a reputable company.

Ron


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 4, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

April, welcome to the forum and RVing.

I totally concur with Ron's remarks about Farm Bureau Insurance.  I've had them for 30 years and not one single problem has ever happened.  Of course, I've only had like 3 claims in those 30 years.
I have car, truck, boat, RV, house, life insurance with them and am very, very happy.  Check them out.  You get multi-coverage discounts if you have multi-coverage like I do.  It was worth it.


----------



## April (Aug 5, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

Dear Ron and Archer,
Thank you for the advice and warm welcome!!
I will most definately check them out!  Good customer experiences are the best references when dealing with this type of issue.  Thanks for sharing your opinions!
April


----------



## janicenlarry (Aug 5, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

April, recommend you only consider companies that specialize in RV insurance.  Companies that insure cars look at an RV as a big car and their insurance is sadly lacking in many areas of coverage.  Get sample policies and read them.  Do some research on the net as there are many good companies specializing in RV insurance.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Aug 5, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

Larry gave you some good advice.  I did a lot of research on insurance after Progressive raised my rates over $500.00 in one year for no apparent reason.  Just 9/11.  I live in North Carolina and every time I contacted an RV Insurance specialist they referred me back to Progressive.  Seems they were the only company offering RV specific insurance in the state of North Carolina.

I finally checked with Farm Bureau at the recommendation of my neighbor, who owns some pretty big equipment for his farm, and they insured my motorhome, not as a car, but as a motorhome.

But Larry is definitely right.  Do some research, especially making sure you find a company that is licensed in your state.

Good Luck.


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 6, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

April,
As a compare, my MH insurance with Farm Bureau, costs me approximately $180.00 every six months, for full coverage.  Also, includes my toad vehicle (while being towed) and dolly.  I think it is a good rate.
Check um all out.
Good luck


----------



## April (Aug 6, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

Hi all,
I am so glad that you all  have answered this!!  Progressive was the other company that we were contemplating going with.  I am always  happy tocontribute to 9/11 funding, but don't wish to do it through my insurance rates!  
I have looked into the Farm Bureau, but am not sure if it is here in PA...do they have an insurance website that you know if?  I heard of it when I lived in NC, but now that we've moved up North,  :O((   I can't seem to find it.  Another question...
our tt is newer (2003), is there anything in particular that I should be looking for in a policy such as actual replacement cost riders or such?
Thanks so much!
~April


----------



## janicenlarry (Aug 6, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

April, one of many things to look for is contents insurance.  Most policies only give coverage to $2000.  Even tho we had sold everything when we started full timing I was amazed at the value of the stuff we had in the rig.  Inventory everything and provide your carrier with the list and your valuation on the items.  Be sure to update the list.


----------



## ronzerr1 (Aug 6, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

April:  Check out GMAC through Camping World.  I did a lot of comparison shopping and found them to be the most reasonable costwise by a long ways (at least here in california)  They are a huge company with online site to get a quote. Copy this link to your web browser to check it out.  http://www.campingworldinsurance.com/quote.asp?ID=317&SRC=CWBB


----------



## April (Aug 9, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

Good morning all,
Thanks for the link...sad to say that Farm Breau unavailable here in PA...but I will check out this GMAC.  Thanks also for the inventory list idea...we did have a ton of stuff that I didnt realize was valuable as well.  Agent suggested to list serial numbers along with values in case of loss.  Lots of great ideas here.  Thanks to everyone!!
April


----------



## rvlikens (Aug 12, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

I'm not here to ring State Farms bell but from what I've experienced, they are the best deal I've seen in my area. I have 2 other cars and my home with them. My cost for the RV is less then 600.00 a year for full coverage with a 500/250 deductable. That's for the FULL year. The only thing I don't like about them is they based the price on what my RV cost new, in 1985. So, instead of charging me the cost of what it books for, I'm paying based on it's 24k back in 85. But after calling around to about 4 other carriers, they were by far the cheapest. I have had claims on my other 2 cars (Jeep and Minivan) and they were tops. MI is a nofault state (not like any other) and that could be why other carriers are high. JMO.


----------



## Suljer (Aug 14, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

I'm currently looking at two insurance companies since Progressive doesn't insure RV's in Virginia.  There are only a few differences between 1) *National Interstate Insurance Company* _and_ 2) *Ace American Insurance Company*, an insurance affiliate of ACE INA.

*I selected the following for both:*

Bodily Injury (each person) - $100,000
Property Damage Liability (each accident) - $300,000
Property damage Liability (each accident) - $50,000
Uninsured Motorists - $100,000
Underinsured Motorists - $300,000
Uninsured Motorists Property damage - $50,000
Medical Payments - $5,000
Other than Collision - 1) - $100 deductible _and_ 2) - $250 deductible
Collision - $250 deductible
Purchase Price Coverage
Roadside Assistance Coverage
Replacement Cost / Personal Effects - $2,000 (included w/no charge)
Vacation Liability - $10,000 (included w/no charge)
Emergency Expense Coverage - $500 (included w/no charge)
Mexico Coverage - (included w/no charge)

The total cost for 1) is $662.00 per year (has Continental Car Club Roadside Assistance Package) with only windshield glass covered.

The total cost for 2) is $$599.00 per year (has Coachnet Roadside Assistance Package) with total glass covered.

These are the best offers so far ... but I am open for suggestions.

Also, do I need to have AAA Plus RV _or_ Good Sam Club on top of my regular insurance if roadside assistance is part of the package?


----------



## Phillip (Aug 17, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

Try Great American Assurance Company in Richfield, Ohio (3250 Interstate Drive, Richfield, OH. 44286-9000). Talk to Bob Isbell at 888-774-6778. I spent a month looking for good coverage for my 2004-40'Newmar DS. Got best policy and best price with this guy. I was with Progressive for the past ten years and their quote for my new coach was way out of line.

Good Luck!

Phil


----------



## April (Aug 17, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

Hi Phil,
Thanks for the info...I will give him a call and see what I can find.
keep you posted!
~April


----------



## janicenlarry (Aug 17, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

Phil has a good tip.  I used to insure with this co. (they had a different name, but same address) and they were great on price and service.  Had to drop them after I wiped out the side of my coach and they rated me with a greatly increased premium.  Cant blame them as that is how they keep their rates low.  They were great on paying claims tho. You can either keep the Good Sam roadside assistance and drop that from your insurance policy or drop Good Sam and keep it under your policy.  Depends on the cost.


----------



## Suljer (Aug 17, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

Phil and Larry,

Thanks for the information.

Question:  How much coverage is enough or too much?  Is there any rhyme or reason to the amounts selected ... or is it more or less quesswork?

Jerry


----------



## janicenlarry (Aug 17, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

Depends on your circumstances and what you have to lose if in an accident and sued.  Of course, once you are beyond the minimums, the additional premium for increased coverages is usually inexpensive.  Get quotes at different levels and see what you can afford vs what you have to lose is my thought.  Also look at the deductible as that is a big factor.  I believe that insurance is to handle the big problems and I then pick a deductible I can afford to live with if I have a problem


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 18, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

All,
After reading this post earlier I decided to check on my insurance rates/etc.  I increased my libility value on MH, and autos, but found out a few things that actually saved me some $$$.
Wife and I were both still rated as driving to and from work each day and that we had towing and motel expenses on autos.  We have Good Sam ERS, so dropped the towing and motel expenses and had them change our status to "Retired".  What it resulted in was "NO" increase to wife's Honda rate even though I tripled libility coverage, truck increased $5.00 and MH increased $17.00 per six months.
Everyone should check their status as to how the company they are with have them rated.  Guess they won't tell you unless you ask.
  :laugh:


----------



## Suljer (Aug 18, 2004)

RV Insurance Companies-Any Suggestions?

Thank you one and all for your advice and information.

After reviewing about eight insurance companies, including the ones mentioned here in this Forum, I found that most of them were at least $400 higher than Ace American Insurance Company, an insurance affiliate of ACE INA.  I selected ACE INA with the following coverage for my 1992 Thor Pinnacle through:

Thum Insurance Agency, L.L.C.
6119 28th Street SE
Grand Rapids, MI  49546
Toll Free:  (800) 866-0777

Email:  info@thuminsurance.com
Website:  http://www.thuminsurance.com

------------------------------

Bodily Injury (each person) - $100,000
Property Damage Liability (each accident) - $300,000
Property damage Liability (each accident) - $100,000
Uninsured Motorists - $100,000
Underinsured Motorists - $300,000
Uninsured Motorists Property damage - $100,000
Medical Payments - $5,000
Other than Collision - $250 deductible
Collision - $1000 deductible
Purchase Price Coverage (included w/no charge)
Roadside Assistance Coverage (included w/no charge)
Replacement Cost / Personal Effects - $5,000 (included w/no charge)
Vacation Liability - $10,000 (included w/no charge)
Emergency Expense Coverage - $750 (included w/no charge)
Mexico Coverage - (included w/no charge)

------------------------------

The total cost for my new policy is $619.00 per year (which has a Coachnet Roadside Assistance Package) with a $0 deductible for TOTAL GLASS coverage.


----------

